# Netbook: Home auf USB-Stick?

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe ein Netbook gekauft un d möchte das Home-Verzeichnis gerne auf einen USB-Stick ziehen. Dann wären meine Daten bei Verlust des Netbooks wenigstens nicht verloren.

Da die Konfigurationen ja im /home liegen - was passiert bei einem Start ohne /home?

Hat jemand das schon ausprobiert?

BTW - ist Gentoo auf einem Netbook mit SSD-Drive sinnvoll? Derzeit habe ich Ubuntu drauf - wird so ausgeliefert - würde aber gerne das gewohnte haben....

uhai

----------

## hurra

Wenn du /home nicht vom USB-Stick gemountet hast wird das home von deiner normalen Platte benutzt.

----------

## uhai

ok, das wäre dann leer... - was þassiert dann? Werden Standardeinstellungen kreiert und Dateien angelegt?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ok, das wäre dann leer... - was þassiert dann? Werden Standardeinstellungen kreiert und Dateien angelegt?
> 
> uhai

 

Ja, genauso wie bei deinem ersten Start.

Also ein Minimalprofil würde ich mir sogar einrichten, damit man evtl. mal kurz ins Internet kommt.

Tobi

----------

